# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  New Amsterdam - Elvis Costello

## bbcee

I posted this in the Song a Week social group, but it probably belongs here instead.

I got this tune from my misspent youth stuck in my ear and had to do something about it. As his song are full of chords, it seemed a good opportunity to practice inversions. I hope I caught the spirit of the original.

The lyrics are so good, I should have had them rolling across the bottom of the screen!

----------

Amandalyn

----------

